
Pico Fermi Bagels - jaybol
http://www.picofermi.com/game/picogame.html
======
0x12
I spent hours playing mastermind as a kid and this modern day re-incarnation
is a really nice twist on the theme.

Mastermind was a nice primer for Sudoku, and probably those that are good at
solving Sudoku are good at solving problems involving constraints in general.

------
drallison
Looks like a web implementation of the old People's Computer Company game
"Bagels" published in the classic _What to Do After You Hit Return: PCC's
First Book of Computer Games_ , now long out of print. PCC materials were
published under a "free to use with attribution" copyright license, an really
early version of the Creative Commons idea. I am not sure about the original
source of the game, but I am pretty sure the use of "pico" and "fermi" was due
to Bob Albrecht.

~~~
hugh3
It makes me feel far cleverer to be playing a game called "Pico Fermi Bagels"
than a game called "Bagels".

Someone knows how to pander to an audience.

~~~
drallison
Maybe, but they were indigenous to the PCC version of the game: "pico" and
"fermi" were responses indicating whether a digit (symbol) matched or not.

------
jluan
This game was one of the exercises my book made me do when I was starting to
learn to program. The title of this post had me intrigued!

